# SSR Connecting 1 Bedrooms



## wed100105

We just found out that we'll be taking an infant with us next summer to WDW.  My husband, cousin (23) and kids (8 and 5 at time of travel) will be going along. We've just accidentally pushed ourselves out of a 1 bedroom. 

We promised my cousin this trip, and have worked out the details with her and her parents for the DDP so we are staying on property. The problem is now that we need a unit that sleeps 6 or 5 + 1 infant. 

I called today directly to RCI and confirmed my suspicions that we'll probably only get 1 bedrooms at SSR for availability. The guide said that she hasn't seen any other deposits for a long time now. She also said that she has not seen any 2 bedrooms in a long time either. 

Based on what I've seen stalking DVC RCI inventory, I could likely get two 1 bedrooms at SSR. I called SSR directly and explained the situation and the representative told me to call as soon as I have my reservations and ask for connecting rooms and explain that there are young children and it is integral that we have connecting rooms. She explained the whole process and seemed very knowledgeable. 

I've been searching online and have seen that there are no connecting rooms. Does anyone know if there are or are not connecting 1 bedrooms at SSR? Does anyone have experience getting their request? 

I'd prefer to exchange through RCI, but I will rent from an owner or David's rentals if I have to in order to stay at BLT where we could be in a one bedroom. Financially (given the surprise we have with this pregnancy) we'd much prefer to use our points. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## lily28

I believe that a 1-bedroom connect to a studio, not to another 1-bedroom


----------



## got4boys

You could request the two one bedrooms close to each other. That is what we did. You would also have to pay for two exchange fees plus the $95 fee (and guest fee)

They are not connecting. There was a room (studio) between the two one bedrooms.

Yes, the location is nice. Saratoga Springs did a soft refurbishment a couple of years ago, but really need a hard refurbishment.

Although we did love the location, we called maintenance for the dishwasher (was not working) and the washer dryers definitely needs replacing. They were really loud. Note, these are the smallest 1 bedrooms of all Disney Vacation Club resorts.

After the Bonnet Creek renovations, I like Bonnet Creek better.  I would have a 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek and a 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs to access the transportation, parking at Disney, Downtown Disney (parking is awful) - Naps and afternoon breaks.

You can always book the 1 bedroom at Saratoga Springs through RCI and then rent points for a studio at Saratoga Springs, then you can ask Disney to link the reservations together.


----------



## Weimaraner

We had two 1 bedrooms and I called in advance to request that they be near each other. When we arrived at check-in, we found out they were no where near each other. The front desk staff moved one closer so they were at least in the same building. We enjoyed our stay at Saratoga and would recommend. I like Got4boys suggestion to try to link the inits together. Not sure if it would be a problem with DVC but I know Marriott allows people to match a one bed and studio.

I just returned from Bonnet Creek last week and just wanted to say that I believe the situation is getting better at Downtown Disney/(new signs are up for Disney Springs). I had heard it was a nightmare navigating Downtown Disney so I asked about the Bonnet Creek shuttle. The shuttle wasn't going to leave for a few hours and staff assured me it would be easy. So it was a quick drive, lots of parking and I didn't have any problems getting to Disney Quest. Still easier to hope a Disney boat, but not too bad.


----------



## silentg

Do you have to stay at a Disney Resort? Why not try Orange Lake or why not stay at Bonnet Creek where you own? I am confused? I hope you get it straightened out.
There are so many timeshares in the area, don't settle for a place that you will feel crowded at. Look for a place with a lockout, then you can put the baby and cousin in there. Just a suggestion.
Silentg


----------



## wed100105

silentg said:


> Do you have to stay at a Disney Resort? Why not try Orange Lake or why not stay at Bonnet Creek where you own? I am confused? I hope you get it straightened out.
> There are so many timeshares in the area, don't settle for a place that you will feel crowded at. Look for a place with a lockout, then you can put the baby and cousin in there. Just a suggestion.
> Silentg




The short answer is because I promised we would. 

The longer answer is because we are paying for the room and tickets (military) and my cousin is paying for her own dining plan. She has never been to WdW before and we have been planning this trip for two years. Her parents and her are paying for her dining plan and we need to stay on property to do that. With two kids and the places we've selected, it is a savings to stay on property (at least it was before we got pregnant).


----------



## cory30

wed100105 said:


> I'd prefer to exchange through RCI, but I will rent from an owner or David's rentals if I have to in order to stay at BLT where we could be in a one bedroom. Financially (given the surprise we have with this pregnancy) we'd much prefer to use our points.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.



Maybe you could obtain a 1 bdrm through RCI and rent a studio from an owner? The studio would be less points and you could then request that the two be linked together which would provide you with a two bedroom lock off. While DVC wouldn't guarantee that they would be together I would think your odds would be decent given the size and overall availability of SSR.


----------



## wed100105

cory30 said:


> Maybe you could obtain a 1 bdrm through RCI and rent a studio from an owner? The studio would be less points and you could then request that the two be linked together which would provide you with a two bedroom lock off. While DVC wouldn't guarantee that they would be together I would think your odds would be decent given the size and overall availability of SSR.



I looked at David's vacation rentals and saw that a studio from him would be around $1600. I'm curious as to if most owners charge about the same prices as him. If so, it is more cost effective to just do the two one bedrooms, but not be connecting. My 8 year old could stay with my cousin. My RCI cost is around $1100. We also are military and I could price out a cash room if they have a military room only discount.


Also, it looks like BLT, OKW, and AKV one bedrooms would work for us with 5+infant. Hopefully DVC deposits at least one of those.


----------



## cory30

wed100105 said:


> I looked at David's vacation rentals and saw that a studio from him would be around $1600. I'm curious as to if most owners charge about the same prices as him. If so, it is more cost effective to just do the two one bedrooms, but not be connecting. My 8 year old could stay with my cousin. My RCI cost is around $1100. We also are military and I could price out a cash room if they have a military room only discount.
> 
> 
> Also, it looks like BLT, OKW, and AKV one bedrooms would work for us with 5+infant. Hopefully DVC deposits at least one of those.



You could rent for less from an owner but probably not enough difference to make it less than two exchanges (depending upon your underlying exchange costs). A safe rental cost per point estimate would be around $12.

We have seen AKL begin to be deposited again although I haven't seen any reports of BLT in a while. Good luck on your search!


----------



## wed100105

Our costs are $209 RCI fee, $95 Disney fee, and roughly 121,000 points, which at 6 cents a point, comes out to $726. Total cost for the week is $1030. 

I've seen some AKV reports in the Disney sightings thread, too. My search was started in June 2014 for all of summer 2016, so hopefully I'm far enough ahead in line if they deposit some.


----------



## Deb & Bill

got4boys said:


> ...Yes, the location is nice. Saratoga Springs did a soft refurbishment a couple of years ago, but really need a hard refurbishment.
> ... Note, these are the smallest 1 bedrooms of all Disney Vacation Club resorts.....



SSR villas are the same size as BCV, BWV, VWL. They were all designed on about the exact same floor plan with minor changes.  

To the OP, if you can get AKL, they officially sleep five plus one with an extra bathroom in Kidani Village.  Jambo House doesn't have the extra bathroom.


----------



## icydog

*Two 1 bedrooms will not equal a two bedroom*

To the OP. Disney will try their best to get you near each other but there is absolutely no way one bedrooms can connect.  What you can do is put one adult in each one bedroom with a kid or two.  We have done this configuration with two rooms and it works.  Disney won't even let you trade down to a studio from a one bedroom so making a two bedroom from a studio and a one bedroom is out.  Sorry!


----------



## Rocy317

I;m new here, I know nothing about RCI trades, but I own at SSR.
Please forgive me if my newbie status is cluding my understanding, but I don't understand the issue being described.

SSR 1 BR officially sleeps 4 + 1 infant (1 king size bed, 1 queen sleeper sofa, 1 pack-n-play).
You can add a 5th guest over the age of 3, bringing it to 5 + 1 infant, but regardless of whether or not there is a baby in the group, you have to bring your own bedding for the 5th person. 

If the RCI exchange system is not age sensitive and doesn't allow you to add the baby, you could just leave the baby off the reservation. When you arrive at the resort to check-in, you can add the baby at that time. I just double-checked, the DVC system allowed me to put 3 adults + 2 children + 1 infant in an SSR 1 BR with the following warning " Sleeps 4 – 5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that NO ADDITIONAL BEDDING, LINENS OR TOWELS WILL BE PROVIDED."


By the way, all Disney Resorts "direct" phone numbers now go to a Call Center. Even the "front desk" button on the in room phones goes to the Call Center. DVC owners have found that the call center is not always the best source of information. They seem to be handling all the resorts, DVC and cash resorts, which means they know a little about several resorts, but not so good on the details of any particular resort.


----------



## ptlohmysoul

Rocy317 said:


> I;m new here, I know nothing about RCI trades, but I own at SSR.
> Please forgive me if my newbie status is cluding my understanding, but I don't understand the issue being described.
> 
> SSR 1 BR officially sleeps 4 + 1 infant (1 king size bed, 1 queen sleeper sofa, 1 pack-n-play).
> You can add a 5th guest over the age of 3, bringing it to 5 + 1 infant, but regardless of whether or not there is a baby in the group, you have to bring your own bedding for the 5th person.
> 
> If the RCI exchange system is not age sensitive and doesn't allow you to add the baby, you could just leave the baby off the reservation. When you arrive at the resort to check-in, you can add the baby at that time. I just double-checked, the DVC system allowed me to put 3 adults + 2 children + 1 infant in an SSR 1 BR with the following warning " Sleeps 4 – 5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that NO ADDITIONAL BEDDING, LINENS OR TOWELS WILL BE PROVIDED."
> 
> 
> By the way, all Disney Resorts "direct" phone numbers now go to a Call Center. Even the "front desk" button on the in room phones goes to the Call Center. DVC owners have found that the call center is not always the best source of information. They seem to be handling all the resorts, DVC and cash resorts, which means they know a little about several resorts, but not so good on the details of any particular resort.



Good point on solving the problem rather than answering the question posed!  The issue for the OP is deciding whether fitting 5 in a room with a king bed, a queen sofa bed, and a pack n play is adequate for her family's needs. Certainly, bringing a small blow up bed might be sufficient.


----------



## wed100105

ptlohmysoul said:


> Good point on solving the problem rather than answering the question posed!  The issue for the OP is deciding whether fitting 5 in a room with a king bed, a queen sofa bed, and a pack n play is adequate for her family's needs. Certainly, bringing a small blow up bed might be sufficient.



Thank you for your replies. My issue is actually that now we have 5+1, so a total of six and will need adjoining rooms.


----------



## wed100105

Rocy317 said:


> SSR 1 BR officially sleeps 4 + 1 infant (1 king size bed, 1 queen sleeper sofa, 1 pack-n-play).
> You can add a 5th guest over the age of 3, bringing it to 5 + 1 infant, but regardless of whether or not there is a baby in the group, you have to bring your own bedding for the 5th person.
> 
> If the RCI exchange system is not age sensitive and doesn't allow you to add the baby, you could just leave the baby off the reservation. When you arrive at the resort to check-in, you can add the baby at that time. I just double-checked, the DVC system allowed me to put 3 adults + 2 children + 1 infant in an SSR 1 BR with the following warning " Sleeps 4 – 5th guest can be accommodated, but please note that NO ADDITIONAL BEDDING, LINENS OR TOWELS WILL



Thank you for this! If SSR is allowing 5+an infant, that is a new policy.


----------



## Myxdvz

wed100105 said:


> Thank you for this! If SSR is allowing 5+an infant, that is a new policy.




Not new. I've done this when my youngest was < 3 (he's 4 now) and we've stayed at BWV, BCV, BLT and OKW with 2A, 3K+ 1 under 3.

The baby sleeps with us on the King bed. When the kids were smaller, the 3 actually fit on the sofa bed. Later, my oldest will use the sleeper chair/murphy bed when available (OKW, BLT)

We're Asians and my kids are small so it was not really that tight for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wed100105

Myxdvz said:


> Not new. I've done this when my youngest was < 3 (he's 4 now) and we've stayed at BWV, BCV, BLT and OKW with 2A, 3K+ 1 under 3.
> 
> The baby sleeps with us on the King bed. When the kids were smaller, the 3 actually fit on the sofa bed. Later, my oldest will use the sleeper chair/murphy bed when available (OKW, BLT)
> 
> We're Asians and my kids are small so it was not really that tight for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks. I've asked around on here and Disboards and I have been repeatedly told that the max is 5 people, and they will not allow 5+1. Did you have 5!+1 at SSR?


----------



## wed100105

We were able to book a room at SSR for this summer. 

*I just called DVC member services to get our reservation number and add our names to our reservation. We ARE able to stay in one 1 bedroom unit SSR with 5 plus an infant!* I asked repeatedly to double check that it was okay. The very knowledgeable guide said, yes it was, and he added all of us to the reservation. Crazy change of events! We will probably get a second unit if a match is made, but at least takes the pressure off.


----------



## bnoble

Nicole, I'd rather poke my eyeballs out with a stick than put six people _of any age_ in a 2nd Gen DVC room.  Are you sure you want to do that? Those things are tiny.


----------



## wed100105

bnoble said:


> Nicole, I'd rather poke my eyeballs out with a stick than put six people _of any age_ in a 2nd Gen DVC room.  Are you sure you want to do that? Those things are tiny.



No, I'm not sure. However, due to all the points issues I had (transfer/etc.) I never have matched another SSR unit for that week of June 10, when I could book it. Matches are coming through for some of the larger units, so absolute best case scenario is that we match one of those units and can switch (pay the exchange fee twice) or I get another SSR unit.

I did tell my husband if we match BCV instead and we can stay there, I would. I'll just sleep down at the quiet pool.  (Kidding-well kind of...)


----------



## elaine

I don't see this as a big deal. You and DH and infant in pack and play in large Master, with cousin on sofabed, either alone or with a kid and 1-2 kids on blow up mattresses in the living room. kids can eat Japanse style on the floor with the coffee table as their table, adults at the dining table. We are a family of 5 with teens (girls on sofabed, son on air mattress) and always do a 1BR and it has worked out fine. If you have the option of retrading to OKW, there is more space and an extra sleeper chair (so no one would need an air mattress), but no big deal. You can store the air mattresses blow up in the large laundry room.


----------



## wed100105

elaine said:


> I don't see this as a big deal. You and DH and infant in pack and play in large Master, with cousin on sofabed, either alone or with a kid and 1-2 kids on blow up mattresses in the living room. kids can eat Japanse style on the floor with the coffee table as their table, adults at the dining table. We are a family of 5 with teens (girls on sofabed, son on air mattress) and always do a 1BR and it has worked out fine. If you have the option of retrading to OKW, there is more space and an extra sleeper chair (so no one would need an air mattress), but no big deal. You can store the air mattresses blow up in the large laundry room.




Our kids are still little, so I don't think it will be awful either. Would we prefer BLT, OKW, or AKV? Yep! Cody actually prefers sleeping on the floor (weird child) and cousin and Maddy can sleep on the sleeper. The baby will be in with us anyway. We have a camping mat that blows up easily with just you blowing into it and squishes down nicely. We'll take Cody's sleeping bag along and just make it work. 

I'm just thrilled that I can stop worrying!


----------



## allenwyn

wed100105 said:


> No, I'm not sure. However, due to all the points issues I had (transfer/etc.) I never have matched another SSR unit for that week of June 10, when I could book it. Matches are coming through for some of the larger units, so absolute best case scenario is that we match one of those units and can switch (pay the exchange fee twice) or I get another SSR unit.
> 
> I did tell my husband if we match BCV instead and we can stay there, I would. I'll just sleep down at the quiet pool.  (Kidding-well kind of...)



I'll be releasing a SSR 1 Bedroom for June 10th, any minute.  Hope you can grab it when it comes through.  Keep watching!


----------



## MegMML

wed100105 said:


> Our kids are still little, so I don't think it will be awful either. Would we prefer BLT, OKW, or AKV? Yep! Cody actually prefers sleeping on the floor (weird child) and cousin and Maddy can sleep on the sleeper. The baby will be in with us anyway. We have a camping mat that blows up easily with just you blowing into it and squishes down nicely. We'll take Cody's sleeping bag along and just make it work.
> 
> I'm just thrilled that I can stop worrying!



You'll be fine in the one bedroom.  We had 2 moms plus 3 children (12,7,6) in a 1 BR at SSR this summer, and adding a baby would have been fine.   A one bedroom is the size of two studios put together, and plenty of people put 5 people in the studios.   In addition to the dining table/booth, there are 2 counter spots with chairs along the kitchen.  My 7 year old also likes to sleep on the floor, so I take put a blanket on top of the sofa cushions (you have to take them off anyway), and she sleeps there.  If you need extra towels, etc, the housekeeping charts will give you some.  We actually preferred the pool towels, so we'd take those to our room, and then return them at the towel drop at the pool.


----------



## wed100105

MegMML said:


> You'll be fine in the one bedroom.  We had 2 moms plus 3 children (12,7,6) in a 1 BR at SSR this summer, and adding a baby would have been fine.   A one bedroom is the size of two studios put together, and plenty of people put 5 people in the studios.   In addition to the dining table/booth, there are 2 counter spots with chairs along the kitchen.  My 7 year old also likes to sleep on the floor, so I take put a blanket on top of the sofa cushions (you have to take them off anyway), and she sleeps there.  If you need extra towels, etc, the housekeeping charts will give you some.  We actually preferred the pool towels, so we'd take those to our room, and then return them at the towel drop at the pool.





Thanks for posting this. I have been racking my brain to figure out what to take for Cody (our 4 year old son) to sleep on when we are there. I totally forgot about the sofa cushions. We're going to take his sleeping bag along. He actually would prefer it. 


I matched Disney's Wilderness Lodge Villas and had no trouble putting all 6 of us on the reservation. I think we'll fit. Of course, we would have preferred a two bedroom, but we are happy with what we have!


----------



## Inhislove

*We used the bench dining seat*

We had 2 girls on the pullout sofa and a four year old on the dining bench. We moved the table away and put chair backs there so she couldn't fall off- worked great!


----------



## icydog

I am adding to an old thread. If I were to add a studio to one of the 1 bedrooms I have reserved through RCI do you think Disney would have any problem making it a two bedroom.


----------



## Dean

wed100105 said:


> We were able to book a room at SSR for this summer.
> 
> *I just called DVC member services to get our reservation number and add our names to our reservation. We ARE able to stay in one 1 bedroom unit SSR with 5 plus an infant!* I asked repeatedly to double check that it was okay. The very knowledgeable guide said, yes it was, and he added all of us to the reservation. Crazy change of events! We will probably get a second unit if a match is made, but at least takes the pressure off.


All 1 BR at DVC will allow 5 plus ONE infant under 3 except for the AKV value villas which won't be on exchange anyway.  For SSR it'll be a king and pull out queen plus a pack n play.  If you get 2 1 BR they WILL NOT convert you to just a 2 BR.  They will not provide extra bedding and they charge for extra towels.  If you got two 1BR you'd also have the additional $95 fee twice.


----------



## littlestar

icydog said:


> I am adding to an old thread. If I were to add a studio to one of the 1 bedrooms I have reserved through RCI do you think Disney would have any problem making it a two bedroom.



They were able to do this for us in January (low season). I did have member services make note of it before we arrived and again at the front desk when we arrived. I am actually hoping Marriott Grande Vista can do this for me on an upcoming trip.


----------



## Dean

icydog said:


> I am adding to an old thread. If I were to add a studio to one of the 1 bedrooms I have reserved through RCI do you think Disney would have any problem making it a two bedroom.


We have done this a number of times including adding a studio to a 1 BR even adding or dropping one later in the week and staying in the same villa afterwards.


----------



## Shelbyd95

Dean said:


> We have done this a number of times including adding a studio to a 1 BR even adding or dropping one later in the week and staying in the same villa afterwards.



Dean...Were the continuous weeks both booked through RCI and if so diid you have to pay the $95 fee more than once?


----------



## Dean

Shelbyd95 said:


> Dean...Were the continuous weeks both booked through RCI and if so diid you have to pay the $95 fee more than once?


No, but with the way DVC does unit assignments, it doesn't matter how they're booked.  It does matter what's booked because they're very strict on giving what was deposited.  For example, if you got AKV Kidani with a 1BR in savannah view and a studio for standard view, there would be no chance.  Likewise if one was AKV Kidani and one AKV Jambo even thought their the same resort.  These are called booking categories.  Starting in 2017 this could be an issue at SSR as well because they are adding booking categories of standard and preferred there.  However, assuming this issue didn't make it unworkable, one could have a Fri 1 BR and a sat or Sun studio and potentially get them together, we've done that but again not both exchanges.  

As for fees, we've had multiple at one time (as many as 9) and paid the fee for each every time even though we're also DVC members.  I have been told, but never been in the position, that for consecutive weeks it's only one fee though I am skeptical.


----------

